# Devastating news :(



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

Yesterday i was having a jumping lesson with my pringy ginger pony, she was amazing, for the very first time literally jumping out her skin and trying so hard, it had finally all clicked. Then disaster struck.

Jumped over a fence and she stopped dead and swung her foreleg up, couldnt see what was wrong at first but jumped off to see a 6 inch nail swinging out the side of her frog 
She stood there solid and YO who was teaching sent for help, he then pulled the nail out and it started to bleed profuesly, we hot tubbed it in the arena and walked her to the wash bay, she was very very lame. We cleaned it out and it appeared very small and it looked like only a 1/4 inch of the nail had when in but it had enterered at the side of her frog in the line down the side, cant remember the right word just now  we poulticied it but she hobbled down to her stable and still very lame, called the vet and they said they were on their way.

Vet arrived and watched Izzy try to walk around the stable, she was not eating any hay and seemed shocked, he dug out at her foot and said that because of where nail had entered she needed an xray and nerve block and they would then insert a probe then xray the tract the nail had taken threw her foot to see what/if any damage had been done. He said it could have went threw the deep flexor tendon and tocuhed navicular bursa, tears started.

She hobbled up the ramp of YO truck and we made our way to the vets, two vets in attendance on arrival started expoloration of her foot, they couldnt find the hole and i started to feel relieved, it would at worst be a hoof abcess. then vet who seen her arrived and he got the probe in and her foot started to gush blood again, she was so good and stood like an angel, no sedation or anything, everyone admiring how inquisitive and nosey and gorgeous she was. The next xray showed the real bad news: the nail had went much further than we all thought it had went right through her deep flexor tendon and past her navicular bone into the coffin joint, touching the pedal bone too. There were only two choices, a salvage operation the vet said had a 30% chance of her coming out of and only a 5% chance of being sound, he keep saying salvage not fix. She would need an operation to clean the joint and they would go in via the deep flexor tendon and damage to this would probably end up more extensive, she would then need to be in intensive care for weeks to be given intravenous antibiotics and then there would be a high risk of infection at all times, probably a year of box rest and even then probably not sound and 2/10 lame for the rest of her life, shes only 10  it would never be clean and risk of reinfection huge and she could get blood poisoning and go into septic shock. the second option was to put her to sleep, YO asked vet what he recommended and he said if it was his horse he would Put her to sleep.

I asked for some time on my own and held it together while they all left the room, then i hugged her and told her how sorry i was to let this hapen to her and sobbed my heart out to her. She was such a lovely horse and she never deserved it, she has never been an easy beastie but to me she was the worlds best ginger superstar.

The vet came back in after a while and YO too. I told him i didnt want her suffering and i had no option, she would have hated box rest and she loved working, being a field pet would have depressed her.

We left the vets and drove the longest drive ever home, I thought i was coping ok til i seen her stable and i just collapsed, she wasnt there whinning for me and wouldnt be again  my life has changed forever and i just feel devastated, she was just becoming the awesome event horse and had never wanted for anything, i went without food before she ever would.I saved her from the end of her racing career and i feel like i have let her down. She was my best friend and helped me cope with everything and i just dont know what to do with myself, i got up this morning and it was like i forgot, i was ready to think time to put izzy out and then i just sobbed, its taken me ages to write this im just hoping it helps me. I wish i could take it all back and watch her gallop across the field this morning and buck and squeal, get mad at her for not standing still while i try to plait her up for event we were going to on saturday and feel how good she was soaring round a xc course. see her annoyed at me for wanting to put her rug on before i turn her out and how she hated coming in but would always canter up to the gate to meet me. she gave me so much and just cant imagine life without her


----------



## Thistle (20 August 2010)

You poor poor thing. I am so sorry.

I left a horse at vet hosp last night and have half slept waiting for the phone. No news is good news for me.

I am sending all my hugs to you xxx


----------



## quirky (20 August 2010)

What an awful outcome for your mare and poor you .

I am so very, very sorry. It is so hard to lose a horse in any circumstances but for it to be so sudden must be worse than knowing the end is nigh.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (20 August 2010)

Gosh that is so sad! I'm so sorry to hear how you lost your mare, what a terrible shock for you :-( Big hugs to you xx


----------



## daveismycat (20 August 2010)

Oh my god, Kerry, you poor poor thing 

I can't quite believe it.  Absolutely devastating.  

Sending you massive virtual ((((((hugs))))))

RIP Izzie


----------



## mrussell (20 August 2010)

I am absolutely devastated for you.  She was a very lucky girl to have had such a loving mum.  She went out having a wonderful time, not a year down the line after endless box rest to correct something that wouldnt come right.

Massive hugs to you, sweetie xxxx


----------



## diggerbez (20 August 2010)

oh honey thats so sad  but don't feel that you let her down...it was justa freak accident that could happen to anyone...think about it- you said yourself she was jumping well, she was enjoying herself! FWIW i think you made the best decision- hardest one for you but the best one for your horse (((hugs)))


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (20 August 2010)

So so so sorry, it's heartbreaking. Hugs xxx


----------



## measles (20 August 2010)

That is absolutely devastating.   I can't begin to think how you must feel.   Thinking of you x


----------



## Baggybreeches (20 August 2010)

So so sad to read this, but you did what was best. (HUG) xxx


----------



## Mabel98 (20 August 2010)

I am SO sorry, what an awful freak accident x


----------



## Sare (20 August 2010)

How horrendous, you poor, poor thing, you must be utterly devestated.  I really, really feel for you; reading your story made me cry.  You did make the right decision for her, she was lucky to have such a loving and caring owner.  You couldn't have done more.  Thinking of you


----------



## Tempi (20 August 2010)

Oh my gosh, how sad and what a freak accident to happen.  Brought tears to my eyes reading this.  (((hugs))) to you, i cant imagine how you are feeling xx


----------



## Ommadawn (20 August 2010)

So sorry to hear this dreadful news. You definitely made the right decision for your horse.

Massive hugs to you.


----------



## saz5083 (20 August 2010)

Reading this has brought tears to my eyes. Im so sorry for your loss. It was obviously a heartbreaking decision but the right one for your mare. You obviously adored her and gave her a wonderful life and you did the bravest thing letting her go before she suffered. 
Run free Izzy xx


----------



## TopTotty (20 August 2010)

OMG that is so so awful. Reading this has just made me cry.  I cannot for one minute imagine how you must be feeling.  I don't suppose there is anything anyone can say but I do think you did the right thing for your little horse. Will be thinking of you for the next few days......


----------



## Cliqmo (20 August 2010)

What an awful freak accident and a terrible shock for you, I'm so sorry for your loss x x


----------



## OldGit (20 August 2010)

saz5083 said:



			Reading this has brought tears to my eyes. Im so sorry for your loss. It was obviously a heartbreaking decision but the right one for your mare. You obviously adored her and gave her a wonderful life and you did the bravest thing letting her go before she suffered. 
Run free Izzy xx
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. Can't think of any thing else to say


----------



## JenniferB (20 August 2010)

Oh no, don't even know what to say.  What an absolutely dreadful thing to happen - at least you made the brave decision not to allow her any suffering.  Massive hugs, can't begin to understand how awful something like that must be.  Be strong, everyone on here will be thinking of you xx


----------



## NELSON11 (20 August 2010)

That is so awful for you. Has made me feel very teary reading your story about Izzy. How tragic. Big big hug to you. So so sad when we lose them but in such circumstances is awful.

Take care and look after yourself.

xxxx


----------



## dieseldog (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry to read this, you made a really brave decision.  What a horrible freak accident.


----------



## Halfstep (20 August 2010)

Oh how awful  am sat here in floods of tears for you. 

For what its worth, you definitely did the right thing and I'm sure if she could she'd be thanking you right now for ending the pain quickly. 

Thinking of you both today.  xx


----------



## Waterborn (20 August 2010)

Speachless.......very sorry


----------



## Kenzo (20 August 2010)

I gosh I'm so so very sorry to read this, I'm in tears reading it and I don't even know you or your poor mare you've lost, don't know what else to say, I do however think you made the right choice.
many (((hugs)))

RIP


----------



## amage (20 August 2010)

You poor thing the biggest hugs ever are winging there way to you. You have done right by your horse and she must have had the best fun ever with you. I have great respect for anyone who reschools racehorses and gives them a new career and you gave her a fabulous life. she is galloping around up there now looking down on you and you have your very own very special guardian angel now. you will get through this and she will forever look out for you now the way you did for her.


----------



## Heidi1 (20 August 2010)

I can't imagine how you feel, so sorry, what a terrible shock, but you have done the right thing and your girlie will love you forever for that.  Huge hugs for you..........


----------



## Wilbur_Force (20 August 2010)

So sorry - all my thoughts with you.  You did the right thing by her, don't ever think otherwise.  Best wishes xx


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

Oh K, I am truly sorry to read this this morning.   RIP Izzy.

As the others have said, she would thank you for not putting her through a lot of pain and depressing box rest that she would have hated just to be stuck in a field.  What a horrible accident and just when everything was clicking into place.

An absolutely inadequate 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but you know where the Scottish lot all are if you need to vent/chat. xxx


----------



## showjumperxo (20 August 2010)

absolutely devestating  what a freak accident 
so sorry 
R.I.P xx


----------



## Booboos (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. Devastating...


----------



## Cozrin (20 August 2010)

Im so so sorry to read about Izzy, you must be heartbroken. I cried reading it. You were very brave to make the hardest decision of all but you absolutely did the right thing. It is the last act of kindness as an owner not to put horses through unnecessary suffering. Big hugs xxx


----------



## lauzbeefy (20 August 2010)

Try not to feel bad, at least you were there for her when it happened and she wasn't on her own.

I can't imagine your pain right now but I hope you will soon be able to think of the good times, but for now let it all out, don't try and hols it back.

Big hugs xx


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 August 2010)

(((((((((hugs))))))))) to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. It was a freak axcided please don't feel guilty. You did the right thing by letting her go. You put her needs before your own. I know there is nothing I can say now to help you. But I'm here if you need someone to listen. xxx


----------



## alwaysbroke (20 August 2010)

Really dont know what to say, sat here in tears reading this, so sorry you have lost your beautiful horse to such a freak accident. Went through something like this 2 yrs ago, hold onto the happy memories, remember all the joy your girl gave you, it does get easier, eventually, pm me if you would like to talk....
Run free Izzy RIP


----------



## Jingleballs (20 August 2010)

OMG I am so, so very sorry to read this.

RIP Izzy xx

((Hugs)) to you at this very difficult time xx


----------



## KatieLovesJames (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing and she would thank you for that. It was a freak accident and not your fault. Try to focus on the happy memories. 
Big hugs X
RIP Izzy


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (20 August 2010)

I'm so so sorry hun  that's just awful  massive ((hugs))

You did the right thing by your horse and she'll love you for it!

So sorry again.xxx


----------



## Saf (20 August 2010)

I have cried with you Just devastating. I just can't think of any words to help, so sorry may she run free xxx


----------



## BeckyD (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry.  Thinking of you at such a traumatic time.  ((HUGS))
xxx


----------



## applestroodle (20 August 2010)

Awfull and so very sorry, cant even begin to imagine...


----------



## xspiralx (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this. What a shock for you, and how terribly sad 

Hugs xx


----------



## Nic (20 August 2010)

Oh God K I'm so, so sorry.  Can't imagine what you are going through.  FJ is right, all the Scottish lot are here for you.  I know you probably don't feel like it, but you are more than welcome to come over & be distracted by my lot when you are ready. Huge hugs x x x


----------



## little_flea (20 August 2010)

That is absolutely devastating. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## MillionDollar (20 August 2010)

I am so so so sorry  Massive hugs, I can't even start to imagine how you feel.

But you must remember you have done the best thing for her and she'll be pain free now.


----------



## jenbleep (20 August 2010)

This is really awful, I am so sorry


----------



## catdragon (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry to read this Kerry, all I can do is send you virtual hugs at this saddest of times. You made a tough but brave decision for the horse you love, and Izzy is not suffering, to me that is the ultimate sacrifice. You did what you had to do because you loved her and wanted the very best for her. She'll always be in your heart, your memories of her will keep her with you always. 

Big Hugs and RIP to Izzy, you were a star and now you are a star shining bright XXXX


----------



## tiggs (20 August 2010)

So sorry, you were very brave making the right decision for her. Run free Izzy x


----------



## flyingfeet (20 August 2010)

Cannot think of anything to say that will help - this is everyones worst nightmare. 

I hope friends and family are rallying round to look after you, and you have virtual support here 

Hugs


----------



## Maesfen (20 August 2010)

Wilbur_Force said:



			So sorry - all my thoughts with you.  You did the right thing by her, don't ever think otherwise.  Best wishes xx
		
Click to expand...

Agree, so sorry.


----------



## TheBlack (20 August 2010)

So sad may I ask where the nail came from?


----------



## Pasha (20 August 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss! How utterly devastating for you! You really did do the best for your little horse, so please don't ever feel like you let her down! I am sure she is up there watching over you, grateful that you made the bravest decision any horse owner could and gave her the ultimate act of kindness x


----------



## jules89 (20 August 2010)

I am by no means an emotional person but that has seriously brought tears to my eyes. I am so very sorry. Definitely the best thing to do though, and I admire your bravery and for being so strong. x


----------



## DarkHorseB (20 August 2010)

Oh kez I am so, so sorry.
What an awful shock and such a freak thing to happen - where on earth did the nail come from?
I felt very emotional reading it as I lost my old racer last month at 23. Much older than your girl but still a terrible shock as he broke a leg in the field. When it is unexpected I think it hits you that much harder and I totally relate to the mixed feelings you have even though you know in your heart you did the only thing you could and the kindest to her. They are such a big part of our lives.
It will probably feel worse when the shock wears off - really, really devastated for you xxx


----------



## Clarew22 (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry, what an awful freak accident 

Thinking of you {hugs}


----------



## only_me (20 August 2010)

Omg that is awful  

massive hugs coming your way xx


----------



## sassybebe (20 August 2010)

That really is devastating, i'm so sorry for your tragic loss. As others have said you did the best and kindest thing you could have done for Izzy and it was so brave of you. ((hugs))


----------



## Toby773 (20 August 2010)

Absolutely devastating to lose a horse at any time but under such circumstances ........

You made the right decision and no-one but no-one will say otherwise.  Big big hugs.

Probably not the time, but someone needs to be finding out where that nail came from.


----------



## 1life (20 August 2010)

Oh Kez, you CANNOT and MUST NOT blame yourself for this. You have not let your little horse down, quite the opposite in fact. You have made a very hard decision but, I feel, the best one for her. It was an accident and the results were out of your control until the final crunch when you did what was best for her, being the horse she was.
This has brought tears to my eyes and a lump to my throat - the grief you must be bearing must be awful. Give yourself time, plod through. Thinking of you x


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

Thank you so much for all your kind replies. I am at a loss as to what to do with myself, having to phone and say i have to withdraw on sat and cancelling farrier for next week are all breaking my heart. The insurance company and vets are next on the list, cant bear the thought of those calls.

My family are very unhorsey and i think my mum is so confused as she doesnt feel she can help. OH is suffereing the outbursts, but he knows what she meant to me.

I have no idea where the nail came from it looked like would be used for fencing, so can only imagine it has been buried in the arena for a long time, perhaps when it was built, YO couldnt even speak i think he feels responsible but his wife jumps her top BS horses in there so its no ones fault but it doesnt make it easier.

Hopefullly Izzy will be happy whereever she is now.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry, Im in tears reading it!! You made the right choice but right now that doesnt make it easier!!!! Sending massive hugs!!!!


----------



## Rosiefan (20 August 2010)

I'm so very very sorry to read this. You have done the best thing for your girl - a very brave decision. Hugs x


----------



## happyhack (20 August 2010)

Your post has me in tears. I am so so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

Kerry- if you want, I am happy to call Drumclog on your behalf?  If it makes it easier and one less thing for you to worry about/go through, please just say. xxx


----------



## Nic (20 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			Kerry- if you want, I am happy to call Drumclog on your behalf?  If it makes it easier and one less thing for you to worry about/go through, please just say. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Was just going to say that too. x


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

thanks FJ but its ok Nesta is a good friend so have emailed to prevent her from feeling awkward.

izzy would have loved to do drumclog she loved schooling there.


----------



## SirenaXVI (20 August 2010)

I cannot put into words how sorry I am, am sitting here in tears for you.

Huge hugs
xx


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

That's easier than phoning and Nesta will understand.  If there's anything else practical that you don't feel up to doing and one of us can, then just shout.  It's not a problem.

So gutted for you.  Please don't feel any guilt- an accident like that could have so easily happened in the field, on a hack, when leading her between stable/arena... anywhere.  

We can try our best but somethings are just outwith our control.   What matters is you did all you could to help her and make her comfortable and then saved her a lot of pain and unhappiness on box rest.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Glad your boyfriend is there for real life hugs.


----------



## cavalo branco (20 August 2010)

What a terrible shock, you were so brave to make the right decision so quickly. Take time to grieve, sending you loads of HUGS and thoughts xxxxx


----------



## smellsofhorse (20 August 2010)

thats so sad.

But you did what was right for your horses.


----------



## Mbronze (20 August 2010)

What a terrible thing to happen. You did what was best for your mare, you made a very brave decision I'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## Jingleballs (20 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			If there's anything else practical that you don't feel up to doing and one of us can, then just shout.  It's not a problem.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - if there is anything you need there are plenty of us on here who can help and make this a little easier for you x


----------



## mystiandsunny (20 August 2010)

So sorry, you did all you could, and could never have known that nail was there.


----------



## SW66 (20 August 2010)

So So sorry to hear this very sad news, every horse owners worst nightmare,

RIP Izzy x


----------



## icestationzebra (20 August 2010)

This is heartbreaking.  I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## NicoleS_007 (20 August 2010)

So so so sorry to hear this   (((((((((*hugh hugs*))))))))))))


----------



## Keltic (20 August 2010)

So so sorry to hear this awful news, I can only imagine the pain your in sending you huge hugs.


----------



## Chermar (20 August 2010)

Sorry For your Loss..........I feel your pain. xoxo


----------



## Hullabaloo (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry.  What a horrible freak accident.
I can't begin to imagine how you must feel.


----------



## MardyMare (20 August 2010)

So sorry to hear your bad news x


----------



## Befney3 (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sending massive ((hugs)).


----------



## DarkHorseB (20 August 2010)

Feel very sorry for your YO too. I know if it was me in their position I would feel just awful


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

thanks again guys, i dont even know what i would need help with but its nice to know its there.

i feel very alone, she was my best friend, first horse i have ever owned, all others were on loan. she taught me so much.

everyone please give your horses a hug and some extra dinner from me and izzy tonight.


----------



## dominobrown (20 August 2010)

There are no words...
Thoughts are with you. So so so sorry.


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (20 August 2010)

I dont really have the words... so sorry for you. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Decision_Tree (20 August 2010)

Il give bop an extra big hugs tonight.

As FJ said - if there is anything I can help with just give me a text. xx


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			everyone please give your horses a hug and some extra dinner from me and izzy tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I will do- Hopalong will be far more impressed with the extra food than the hugs, but she will just have to suffer them.  I think your first "own" horse will always be the most special and irreplaceable.  Hopalong and I will try do her proud at her happy place tomorrow and will be thinking of you.


----------



## brushingboots (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry  
just remember all the fantastic times you had with her and the brilliant life you gave her sending loads of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Noodlejaffa (20 August 2010)

Sorry to read about this. How absolutely awful for you and the pain you'll be feeling at the moment is immeasurable. You did exactly the right thing - and you are a very brave, strong person to be able to make such a selfless decision.

Don't worry, in time you will begin to feel better - just keep those memories of all your times together. 

Take care A x


----------



## JulzS (20 August 2010)

so sorry, what a terrible thing to happen  lots of hugs to you xxx


----------



## Haniki (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your awful news, you made the right decision. (((Hugs))) to you.
R.I.P. Izzy


----------



## posie_honey (20 August 2010)

big big hugs


----------



## aregona (20 August 2010)

I a in tears reading this, i think i will also be in tears when i go and give my guys there hugs later. 
an owners worst nightmare and unfortunatly most of us know the feeling. sending lots of hugs your way, thinking of you. 

RIP izzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AutumnRose (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry - how utterly devastating. Xxx


----------



## Seahorse (20 August 2010)

so so sorry, huge hugs xxx


----------



## Baydale (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and I hope time will make you feel better even though you will always miss her.


----------



## kit279 (20 August 2010)

That is so absolutely awful and I am so so sorry.  It's almost worse when they go suddenly and unexpectedly as you're in shock.  I know what you're going through so sending a big hug and I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## teddyt (20 August 2010)

What a terrible thing to happen and such an awful shock. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elsbells (20 August 2010)

So, so sorry and shocked to hear this.


----------



## Broodle (20 August 2010)

What an incredibly sad and awful freak accident.  My heart trully goes out to you in what must be a horrendous time.  

K x


----------



## TPO (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how devastating it is to lose "the one". Nothing but time will help but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. RIP Izzy x


----------



## Bojangles (20 August 2010)

Im so so sorry to hear of your lose. Hugs xx


----------



## doctordoolittle (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. how absolutely awful. I think you know when you've made the right decision for your horse and it definitely sounds like you did. 

Doesn't make it hurt any less but in time it will lessen. big hugs for you xx


----------



## bigboyrocky (20 August 2010)

im so so sorry. you were very brave in making the best decision for izzy, she was lucky to have you. massive hugs for you xxxxxx


----------



## Hels_Bells (20 August 2010)

I am in absolute floods reading your story.  I am so so sorry for you and my heart goes out to you.  All I can say is I lost a horse in a shock accident like this a couple of years ago and it takes a long time to recover, but time does heal.  Let yourself grieve as much as you can, it seems like you should put on a brave face but it will be better for you in the long run if you take time for yourself now.  Again, my heart goes out to you and i hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Kelpie (20 August 2010)

I'm so very sorry to read this - it brought a tear to my eye just thinking about it, which can't be even close to how you feel right now. You made the brave decision though.


----------



## pedilia (20 August 2010)

That is so terribbly sad to read, so so sorry for your loss.

I had to make the heart breaking decision to have my 5 year old PTS in January, I was totally gutted. It won't feel like it right now but time will ease the pain, it never completely goes away but you learn to live with it.
There will come a time when you can look back at the memories that were so special to the two of you and smile.


----------



## Saratoga (20 August 2010)

Just wanted to say i am in floods reading that, you poor poor thing. Sending massive virtual hugs xx


----------



## Leg_end (20 August 2010)

So so sorry - I really understand what you are going through and its so hard when they are stolen from us  I am potentially having to make this decision with my boy on Monday, he too is only 10 and everytime I think about it I cry, cant imagine life without him   If you need a chat anytime just let me know x


----------



## Firewell (20 August 2010)

I'm so so sad for you  

You sound like you were an amazing friend to her and that you had a very special bond. You won't forget her and a part of her soul will always be with you.

RIP Izzy, brave brave girl xx


----------



## fourpawswhite (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry for you.  Look after youself, take care xxxx


----------



## MadisonBelle (20 August 2010)

I haven't read any replies yet but had to respond as I know EXACTLY how you feel... The very same thing happened to my beloved when she was just 5..... 

I am so very very sorry for you loss.......


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 August 2010)

So sorry for you, I can't think of anything else to say to comfort you and I can see how you are obviously going to grieve as it's such a freak accident you had no time to prepare for the events, and mentally condition yourself.

HUGE SYMPATHETIC HUGS xxxx


----------



## BronsonNutter (20 August 2010)

Oh my god, I am so so so sorry  Sleep tight Izzy 
I know there's nothing I can say that will make it any better for you, but at least she wasn't suffering for long - that was the only thought that helped me cope - even if it does make it feel all the worse for being so sudden. Big big hugs for you


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

Thank you all, it is so lovely of you all to take time to think of us and reply.

And to everyone who has went through something similar my thoughts are with you 

Izzy was tricky from day one, she raced averagely til she was 6 when they tried to hurdle her but she was rotten at it (jumped over the brush!) and i bought her then. She always had bags of energy and personality, fantastic movement, got dr scores around 65% first time out, only ever in first test though then she would be bored and 2nd test would be around 40%!! sj was never our thing but she took to xc so well, a proper problem solver horse nipped round our first BE80 this year so easily and had schooled over PN height before no problems. she was too careful at sj and liked to look before huge leap but like i said it was all coming together and tbh all the sj issues were my fault and by god she could jump!

but its all the simple things that i will miss, joining in a conversation and saying Izzy does that or watching her try and pretend to talk to the cows in the next field then run a mile when they looked over! how good she was at escaping, you couldnt tie her with any kind of quick relaese knot and her stable door was like fort knox! she could always be there for cuddles and to moan about my problems too and she always looked so pleased to see me! how fussy she was with her dinner if you changed anything you must be trying to poison her! the way she would knock over the grooming kit then turn round and look the other way as if ooo howd that happen?

sorry for going on and on it just helps to get it out.


----------



## RuthnMeg (20 August 2010)

Iam sorry for your sad loss. I admire you for your quick decision, its something that none of us want to go through, yet it could happen to anyone at anytime. Izzy was a lucky horse to have you. Cherish the good times. Lots of <<hugs>>.


----------



## Nic (20 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			sorry for going on and on it just helps to get it out.
		
Click to expand...

Then get it out x


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

Like Nic says, here is the perfect place to talk about Izzy and how special she was.  In fact, possibly easier than "real life" as you don't have to worry about how many tears you cry while you're typing it and you know that we all understand just what these big, daft beasties mean. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sounds like you achieved a lot with her and I'm sure you would have gone on to achieve plenty more.  The biggest characters leave the biggest hole when they're gone.  I'm sure there will be plenty Izzy stories you will remember and laugh/cry about and that's good- she'll always live on with you in this way. 

PS- get yourself some Ben & Jerry's Half Baked ice cream, perfect comfort food.


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (20 August 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I have had to go through 2 of my horses getting put down in the last 9 months. It does get easier, and you did the right thing.
xxx


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

it is probably easier to say it here, its just hard to even type.

I think me and Izzy did achieve loads together, she always got complements wherever we went, Ian Stark thought she was brilliant and said i had done a great job as she was very tricky and in his words for that reason definately something special.I know people probably say these things to everyone but i poured everything into her. i worked so hard with every detail, her rubbish feet (which in case anyone remembers the post, eucalyptus oil is awesome, she had no cracks up to nail holes thank you megabeast) her diet (sugar intolerance and dodgy acidy tummy!) and her innate ability to show all my riding faults, it was only once i learnt to ride properly that she actually became more forgiving of my mistakes, like yesterday, dodgy stride, no worries mum sit tight!

We were never destined for badminton but if i wanted her to try it she would of! she knew every secret every worry and every problem and she accepted it all. she was the friendlist horse ever, you could turn her out with anyone and she would act as though she had known them for years, which from when i first got her and she hated being turned out and ran from oldest slowest pony when it put its ears back, showed to me what a confident wee pony she became.

i wish i could talk to her now


----------



## Kelpie (20 August 2010)

it's always these special horses that teach us the most.

I cried for ages when I lost my mare.  I still cry now but mostly I remain thankful for my time with her and the lessons she taught me - including that final, hardest, lesson about saying goodbye.  I know it sounds trite right now but give it time, grieve your heart out unashamedly, and and in the end you'll be able to look back on your special horse in that way too, I'm sure.  

..... in the meantime, I highly recommend lots of red wine and hugs from friends.

x


----------



## smossy (20 August 2010)

Oh hun,really sorry to hear about Izzy,she was obviously a very special horse and friend. You must have loved her very much to have made such a sensible decision.
Just think of all the good times, and that she is now running free and with all the other loved ponies.
Always makes me very tearful as have been there myself.
Time is agreat healer.Talk about her and smile at the memories.

Loads of hugs (((())))


----------



## PennyJ (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry to read your story, it had me in tears reading it, and I'm not usually that way...  There but for the grace of God go most of us...  

Big hugs from me.


----------



## FigJam (20 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			i wish i could talk to her now 

Click to expand...

I wish you could too.   You can tell from what you've written about her how much she was loved and she wanted for nothing- that's all any of our horses could ever ask for.  Be very proud of what you and Izzy achieved together.


----------



## missfitz50 (20 August 2010)

OMG, what a terribly sad story, I have tears in my eyes reading it.... I know you don't know me but I am truly sorry for your loss ((hugs)) x


----------



## Stormy123456 (20 August 2010)

That is a horrible way to lose them. So sorry.  Hugs.


----------



## maikeandmac (20 August 2010)

Feel absolutely heartbroken for you.     So very, very sorry that you've lost your special friend/horse.     She was lucky to have someone who loved her so much.  And you know what?  I think she knew that. 

Big hugs coming your way.
((hugs))
x


----------



## FFF (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Bustermartin (20 August 2010)

QR.  So very sorry.  Obviously you put her first and made absolutely the right decision.  It was a tragic accident and in no way your fault.

hugs......J


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

the perfect izzy picture

http://www.hoofprints-photography.co.uk/photo4750797.html#photo

these pics from her 2nd xc schooling day, loads of her dotted throughout the gallery. but really liked this one, my super keen, this is the best fun ever pony.

and this one, chill out time

http://www.hoofprints-photography.co.uk/photo4750831.html#photo

high knees

http://www.hoofprints-photography.co.uk/photo4750853.html#photo


----------



## Gemsie (20 August 2010)

How absolutely devastating, i am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nic86 (20 August 2010)

Hi I know what your going through I lost my ginger mare after 7 years in a freak accident last year found her with broken leg after about 20 x rays found it was broken in a spiral pattern we had her put down as like your mare it wouldn't of worked and you knoe your horse and what they can cope with. All I can say is it does get easier but I know it won't help it just takes time and enjoy your memories. X X


----------



## charlie55 (20 August 2010)

I am so so sorry hun


----------



## MandyMoo (20 August 2010)

oh how awful for you and your mare   i am so sorry to hear this, and cried when i read this. its awful, but i think you made the right decision.

hugs xxxx


----------



## Orangehorse (20 August 2010)

Poor you, how terrible.  So sorry.


----------



## WoopsiiD (20 August 2010)

I'm so sorry.
What a tragic accident, and thats just what it was. 
I know its hard now but try and remember the happy horse you created. In those pics she looks like she is enjoying life and you did that for her!
Thinking of you.
x


----------



## glitterfuzz (20 August 2010)

Sorry to hear such sad news.  I found the best way to cope with losing my horse (broken leg in the field) was to get another asap.  May sound strange but I live where my horse is stabled and seeing the empty stable and field was awfull.  I searched for a horse on loan after a couple of days and it took my mind off the awfull time I had with my mare being put to sleep.  I will never forget my mare, shes in her box in the corner of my living room with a lamp on her right now!   But finding a replacement quite quickly took my mind off things and gave me something positive to think about.


----------



## debsflo (20 August 2010)

god how tragic.i really feel for you.


----------



## Sanolly (20 August 2010)

Oh hun how tragic, my heart goes out to you (((hugs))) Izzy was very beautiful and sounded like a right character xx


----------



## janet bradshaw (20 August 2010)

so so sorry to hear your sad news - look after yourself and give yourself rest and time.  xxxxx


----------



## Dizzykizzy (20 August 2010)

I am so sad to read your post, how absolutely devastating for you x x x x


----------



## Chellebean (20 August 2010)

Aww hun, I don't normally post in here but I have just read your post and it's heart breaking! I know you did your best for her. RIP Ginger Beastie ****hugs***


----------



## Goya (20 August 2010)

OMG. What a heartbreaking thing to happen. I really cannot add any more to what others have said just that I send hugs.
You will come through this awful time Try to remember all the brilliant times you had together. I've been there as so many of us and it is awful, but the old saying of time is a great healer really is true.


----------



## henryhorn (20 August 2010)

I don't think I've read a sadder story on this forum in years, how perfectly awful for you.
You didn't let her down though, you did her proud, exactly what a loving owner should have done.
I hope this anguish eases very soon.
To help you know that we had a similar injury and the mare struggled on for a few weeks but never really improved. Looking back I wish I'd been brave enough to do what you did. You made the right decision.


----------



## Doncella (20 August 2010)

henryhorn said:



			I don't think I've read a sadder story on this forum in years, how perfectly awful for you.
You didn't let her down though, you did her proud, exactly what a loving owner should have done.
I hope this anguish eases very soon.
To help you know that we had a similar injury and the mare struggled on for a few weeks but never really improved. Looking back I wish I'd been brave enough to do what you did. You made the right decision.
		
Click to expand...

Henryhorn is absolutely right and I can only add my deepest commisarations.


----------



## Jericho (20 August 2010)

How awful for you and Izzy! Many many condolences, I am so so sorry for you xx


----------



## kerilli (20 August 2010)

Utterly tragic, huge sympathy to you, she sounds so special and as if you did everything for her. Life can be so random and so horribly unfair.


----------



## meardsall_millie (20 August 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Such a freak accident.

I too have lost a horse very suddenly and unexpectedly.  At the time the grief is unbearable and nothing anyone can say will console you.  Please be assured that, with time, the overwhelming grief does subside and you will be left with your very fond memories of your lovely horse.

Hang in there. x


----------



## horseywelsh (20 August 2010)

Very sorry to hear your devastating news. Cherish all those special times and memories. x


----------



## Tiffany (20 August 2010)

Don't know what to say apart from I'm so sorry  (((hugs)))


----------



## j1ffy (20 August 2010)

I read your post with increasing horror and shock. So so sad for you. Not much more to say


----------



## CastleMouse (20 August 2010)

So sorry to hear this x


----------



## FlyingCoo (20 August 2010)

So Sorry to hear your devastating news. Such a freak accident and could have happened to any of us.
You keep a hold of all the brilliant and fun memories that you had together as no one can take them away from you.
Be proud that you gave her such a good life and achieved so much.
Thinking of you and shed as many tears as you want. x


----------



## MegaBeast (20 August 2010)

So so sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm struggling to hold back the tears reading it.  Well done for being brave and making the right decision.


----------



## Vickijay (20 August 2010)

That is such terrible news, absolutley heartbreaking, sat in tears reading it. I hope the pain becomes more bareable with time x


----------



## Pidgeon (20 August 2010)

So so sorry to hear this, what a huge shock to have happened so suddenly. In time you will be able to look back and be proud of yourself for making the right decision in having her pts, at least she didn't suffer. From the sounds of it she was the centre of your world and right now that world has come crashing down horribly. Remember the good times you had with her, the buzz of XC, and think that she went doing something she loved doing, jumping. 
You have done the right thing and put her needs before your own, sending you lots of hugs tonight. Izzy gone but never ever forgotten x


----------



## now_loves_mares (20 August 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## kez1001 (20 August 2010)

not sure if this will work if it does this was her at her happiest post bath and work!







free to run







hugs for mum


----------



## yeeharider (20 August 2010)

so sorry for your loss believe me it gets easier with time enjoy your memories


----------



## PapaFrita (21 August 2010)

How absolutely horrendous for you  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gucci_b (22 August 2010)

can not imagine how you must be feeling. Sending you lots of (((hugs)))


----------



## Eventer96 (22 August 2010)

Can't even begin to imagine the pain you have experienced. Such a sudden end to a young life, I feel deeply sorry for you. 

By the sounds of things you did the kindest thing for your mare, she was lucky to have such a thoughtful mummy. Sending you big hugs.

R.I.P  x


----------



## Serenity087 (22 August 2010)

I never post in here... but I saw this post and wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of Izzy's accident.

A favourite horse of mine was PTS last week because of a freak accident too.  She was only 3 

It happens, and sadly, is no one's fault.  So don't blame yourself.

RIP Izzy and Isa, now you can run free without pain and never know fear or want for anything ever again.

xx


----------



## camilla4 (22 August 2010)

Hell, Kez - that's so, so awful.  I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am - I would be quite devastated.  Biggest hugs possible...... xxxxx


----------



## TURBOBERT (22 August 2010)

Oh how absolutely awful for you - you must be totally devastated.

It is too early - but have you thought about a claim against the arena owner?  You didnt say if you had hired/borrowed it.  What was a nail this size doing there?  If it is a professional yard they may be insured.

Money is no consolation for the loss of a much loved horse - but it might go some way to buying a replacement.


----------



## MrsMozart (22 August 2010)

Oh hun. I am so, so sorry. 

I don't have the right words, only that I know your pain and send you hugs to hold you.

Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## kez1001 (22 August 2010)

Thanks again for all your gracious replies, it is comforting to hear all your messages, makes me feel like she is being thought of and remembered.

Turbobert - the arena was my yards, i rode in it everyday as do the rest of the owners. My mum also is very angry about the nail being there but the trouble with outdoor arena is that sometimes things can also come up through the membrane over time i guess and it was maintained by YO daily, he is meticulous about the surface as his wife jumps her BS horses in there and i have not spoken to him since but i know he feels very responsible for it and i just dont want to go down that route it was a freak accident, i only blame myself, i just feel as though i let her down some way.

Harper_girl - i truly feel for you also a 3year old is so young, such a terrible loss

Yesterday was an awful day i was supposed to be at her second BE event, decided to go on foot but i was ok til the class we were to be in started, it was so hard, she would have loved it, i still have to go back to the yard to sort her stuff out and i cant face it, what on earth to do with myself.


----------



## FigJam (22 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			Yesterday was an awful day i was supposed to be at her second BE event, decided to go on foot but i was ok til the class we were to be in started, it was so hard, she would have loved it, i still have to go back to the yard to sort her stuff out and i cant face it, what on earth to do with myself.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of you yesterday especially.   I didn't think you'd make it along, somehow didn't see you.  I am sure it was hard being there knowing you should have had Izzy there- I couldn't have done the same in your position, so you're much stronger than me.  Will maybe see you at Blair to try drown your sorrows if you're still going, if not, hopefully see you soon. x


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			it was a freak accident, i only blame myself, i just feel as though i let her down some way.

Yesterday was an awful day i was supposed to be at her second BE event, decided to go on foot but i was ok til the class we were to be in started, it was so hard, she would have loved it, i still have to go back to the yard to sort her stuff out and i cant face it, what on earth to do with myself.
		
Click to expand...

((())) kez it is absolutely NOT your fault in any way. You could have no idea that was going to happen  Knowing you loved her right to end will have meant everything to her. All we can do is love them when they are here.

It was so brave of you to go yesterday. I did think of your girl when I was there


----------



## kez1001 (22 August 2010)

FJ - i didnt want to put a downer on anyones day,thought best to keep out the way. i seen your xc finish and your sj round, an unlucky pole, but she looked well. Hopefully she felt better to you than she did at scone 

i wasnt going to go but i was stuck in the house and a friend was supposed to meet me there, unfortunately she got caught up and didnt make it but at least i got out the house. Going to meet her today, she actually owns the horse i had on loan before izzy so not sure if this will be a good or bad thing. not sure about blair yet, my mate says i am going but what on earth to spend my pennies at the trade stands on now?? will wait and see. thanks for the offer of a catch up though

DHB - i think the guilt is part of the grieving but it is very real and i dont know why. very mixed emotions and heartache, thank you for thinking of us Izzy would have been watching you all do stressage and being giving all the ponies tips on how to look giraffe like! I just feel as though i wasnt looking out for her in some way and i still cant believe what has happened, very surreal and confusing


----------



## FigJam (22 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			FJ - i didnt want to put a downer on anyones day,thought best to keep out the way. i seen your xc finish and your sj round, an unlucky pole, but she looked well. Hopefully she felt better to you than she did at scone 

Izzy would have been watching you all do stressage and being giving all the ponies tips on how to look giraffe like!
		
Click to expand...

Aw, don't be daft, you wouldn't have put a downer on anyone's day and we'd have loved to have been able to give you some real life support.  Am still kicking myself for kicking too much down that related distance, thought it was riding long and forgot Hopalong was being more forward than last weekend!   She felt much better thank you, so can shelve plans of retirement for now...  

Hmmm... I know a pony who could have given Izzy even more tips on giraffe-McPokey-nosed-ness!  

Please don't feel guilt, I know it's a natural "step", but there really wasn't anything you could have done to prevent such a freak accident and you did absolutely all you could after it happened.  

PS- lots of clothes, food and booze to buy at Blair, but I know what you mean.


----------



## camilla4 (22 August 2010)

Kez, you are so right - guilt is a natural part of the process.  When something terrible happens, we need something or someone to "blame".  In this case, it really does seem as though it was one of those terrbile freak accidents that occur in life, but as you were her carer your instinct is to put the blame on yourself.  But, it is not your fault - absolutely, totally not.  You clearly cared for her deeply and would never knowingly have risked her any harm - these things do happen, sadly.  The guilt will pass - truly - but it does take time.  I wish I could help take it away faster..........


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 August 2010)

((())) You are right I think guilt is part of it unfortuantely.
With my boy who broke his leg in the field last month - the first vet told me he was certain not broken but when re examined the next day by second vet it was. Now it is fairly likely he did damage it further the second day and the first vet is an absolute horse expert who has worked with Badminton horses so I have no reason to think he was wrong BUT I can't help beating myself up by wondering if it was broken in the first place and I let him suffer  Then I have to give myself a shake and say I did want to give him every possible chance and if there was a chance he could have been saved, which it looked like the first day, I would surely have wanted to give him that chance.

The biggest comfort was I was able to be with him right to the end talking to him and loving him and knowing he was put out of his pain and didn't feel a thing then. Try and realise how strong you have been for her and how you put her welfare first. You are so right she would not have been happy being a field ornament my boy struggled badly with being retired this last year and he was 23. Some horses need a job to do to be happy


----------



## kez1001 (22 August 2010)

FigJam said:



			Aw, don't be daft, you wouldn't have put a downer on anyone's day and we'd have loved to have been able to give you some real life support.  Am still kicking myself for kicking too much down that related distance, thought it was riding long and forgot Hopalong was being more forward than last weekend!   She felt much better thank you, so can shelve plans of retirement for now...  

Hmmm... I know a pony who could have given Izzy even more tips on giraffe-McPokey-nosed-ness!  

Please don't feel guilt, I know it's a natural "step", but there really wasn't anything you could have done to prevent such a freak accident and you did absolutely all you could after it happened.  

PS- lots of clothes, food and booze to buy at Blair, but I know what you mean.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

lol the giraffe-mcpokey-nosed-ness, Izzy only saved it for dr tests never ever did it anywhere else! the related distance looked like it rode difficult for a lot! for future reference for some bizarre reason if you ride/count 1 then 2 stride when you land then 3 2 1 to the fence for some reason in a five stride it makes it far easier to get the right spot??? have no idea why, this was what i was practicing at home, then adding another stride in also which we were rotten at, though we could have done it on 4 no bother 

i'm sure it is normal to feel guilty and my logical head says i'm being daft it is a very strange feeling. you just dont ever expect that kind of news, the vets were all joking it was a extreme way to get attention as nobody expected that outcome. they were all gutted too when i phoned on friday 

will consider the booze food buying option you always did need a bank loan for all that!


----------



## skint1 (22 August 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mare, these horses break your heart sometimes don't they?


----------



## kez1001 (22 August 2010)

DarkHorseB said:



			((())) You are right I think guilt is part of it unfortuantely.
With my boy who broke his leg in the field last month - the first vet told me he was certain not broken but when re examined the next day by second vet it was. Now it is fairly likely he did damage it further the second day and the first vet is an absolute horse expert who has worked with Badminton horses so I have no reason to think he was wrong BUT I can't help beating myself up by wondering if it was broken in the first place and I let him suffer  Then I have to give myself a shake and say I did want to give him every possible chance and if there was a chance he could have been saved, which it looked like the first day, I would surely have wanted to give him that chance.

The biggest comfort was I was able to be with him right to the end talking to him and loving him and knowing he was put out of his pain and didn't feel a thing then. Try and realise how strong you have been for her and how you put her welfare first. You are so right she would not have been happy being a field ornament my boy struggled badly with being retired this last year and he was 23. Some horses need a job to do to be happy
		
Click to expand...


I am worrying i made the decision too soon  she was a hardy wee thing and i keep thinking she might of been the small % miracle, but i know that that would of been a big risk. The vet offered to keep her comfortable overnight and i could have her PTS in the morning but as a nurse and well aware of how septiciamia (blood poisoning) works i would have never forgiven myself if she had went into septic shock overnight and also the thought of drivng to vets to say goodbye was too awful i would of thought i had left her alone all night, scared and in a strange place 

life is **** 
so sorry about your horse too, its always the good ones


----------



## DarkHorseB (22 August 2010)

She may have been the small % miracle but that was a huge chance to take with her well being and I think you would feel far worse (if that is possible) if you put her through it for nothing 

I had another ex racer I had pts 3 years ago with colic there was a chance to send him to Liverpool to be operated on but I had a 2 week old baby and could not have travelled with him. When I looked into all the box rest that would be required and the chances of a reoccurence I just knew knowing him and how he would take that I could not have put him through that for that small chance. Far better for him that he was pts at home having only had a couple of hours discomfort than that.

You made the hard choice and the braver choice and that took real selflessness and putting Izzy first xx


----------



## FlipFlop5 (22 August 2010)

Big Hugs going to you and your family, what a tragic thing to happen ,be strong xx


----------



## Peanot (22 August 2010)

I agree with the title, devastating. I can only imagine how you are feeling.  It was such a freak thing to happen. It made me cry reading it, my heart goes out to you.
Be brave. x x x


----------



## charlie8879 (22 August 2010)

How, devastating, I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling, big hugs to you x


----------



## LauraEC (22 August 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear this, what a devastating day. you made the brave decision though and did the best thing, its so hard to make the right decision. thinking of you xx


----------



## now_loves_mares (22 August 2010)

kez1001 said:



			I am worrying i made the decision too soon  she was a hardy wee thing and i keep thinking she might of been the small % miracle, but i know that that would of been a big risk. The vet offered to keep her comfortable overnight and i could have her PTS in the morning but as a nurse and well aware of how septiciamia (blood poisoning) works i would have never forgiven myself if she had went into septic shock overnight and also the thought of drivng to vets to say goodbye was too awful i would of thought i had left her alone all night, scared and in a strange place 

life is **** 
so sorry about your horse too, its always the good ones 

Click to expand...

Kez I've posted already but still thinking of you . HenryHorn posted earlier in this thread (very bravely, as it must be upsetting) about having been in the same position; but making the opposite decision to yours, and really regretting it. I hope in time you can take some comfort from that. It's natural to wonder "what if", but it's best avoided if you can (easier said than done, I know).

I've also swithered about posting this, but as you seem to be feeling so much guilt I hope it might help a little. A couple of months ago, my own mare stood on a rusty nail out hacking. I have no idea how, as I was on a road, it must have been sticking straight up for it to have punctured her sole. I didn't realise until I read your post just how lucky she (and I) had been that the nail didn't go in too far. So please please please don't think you were in any way to blame. Sometimes accidents happen, and you and Izzy have sadly been on the receiving end of the worst set of circumstances and bad luck. However Izzy did have one piece of good luck that day - that you didn't let her suffer, and loved her to the end. That's all they ask of us really


----------



## squirrelc17 (22 August 2010)

oh god that is soooo heartbreaking.
kerry i am so so sorry for your loss and can't say anything to help except echo the others that you have done the right thing by her.
HUGE HUGS(((((((())))))))))
stay strong.


----------



## pootleperkin (22 August 2010)

So sad...... I nearly had to cope with losing my boy at very short notice and often wondered how I would feel. Felt devastated enough just reading this - all of you hopes and dreams snuffed out in a flash.

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## GreyCoast (23 August 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through.  Such a beautiful horse and clearly well loved.


----------



## kez1001 (23 August 2010)

now_loves_mares said:



			Kez I've posted already but still thinking of you . HenryHorn posted earlier in this thread (very bravely, as it must be upsetting) about having been in the same position; but making the opposite decision to yours, and really regretting it. I hope in time you can take some comfort from that. It's natural to wonder "what if", but it's best avoided if you can (easier said than done, I know).

I've also swithered about posting this, but as you seem to be feeling so much guilt I hope it might help a little. A couple of months ago, my own mare stood on a rusty nail out hacking. I have no idea how, as I was on a road, it must have been sticking straight up for it to have punctured her sole. I didn't realise until I read your post just how lucky she (and I) had been that the nail didn't go in too far. So please please please don't think you were in any way to blame. Sometimes accidents happen, and you and Izzy have sadly been on the receiving end of the worst set of circumstances and bad luck. However Izzy did have one piece of good luck that day - that you didn't let her suffer, and loved her to the end. That's all they ask of us really 

Click to expand...

i think you are right avoiding the what ifs is probably the best bet, my instructor had been joking at the start of the lesson that i seemed distracted and if i wanted to wait and do lesson the next day and you can imagine how that thought is running through my head.

the accident with your own mare is how i thought this would of panned out to be honest, i just didnt think it would of been that bad the vet really didnt either as although he was negative he thought furthest it would of went was navicular bursa, he was shocked also at the damage. i wouldnt wish what happened to us on anyone, i am so glad your mare was ok and i genuinely mean that. The pain my poor horse would have been in would have been immense. I really hope that in time i do realise i was kind to her, i just feel horrible and weak right now


----------



## Cazzah (23 August 2010)

I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine how you must feel but I'm sure you made the right decision for her. RIP Izzy.


----------



## Lgd (23 August 2010)

(((Hugs)))


----------



## angelish (23 August 2010)

hope i haven't re upset you by dragging this post back up
but i haven't dropped in for a few days and feel so sad for you i couldn't not reply 
i'm so sorry for your loss , i can only imagine what your going through but it is true time is a great healer and it does get easier although they are never forgotten 

its 5 years since i found my horse dead in the field and i still think of her now and have the odd tear 
take care xx


----------

